# Nom générique d'une Aibox ?



## flippy (2 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous. Simple question : j'aimerais brancher en voyage mon iPad simple wifi via un boîtier comme l'Arbox d'Orange. Mais quel est le nom générique de ce type de boîtier (que je puisse gogoliser pour voir chez la concurence) ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Décembre 2015)

Un domino 4G? Un modem 4G?


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2015)

Box 4G , hot spot 4G ....


----------



## flippy (2 Décembre 2015)

Les anglo-saxons appellent ça un _bundle_, sauf que _bundle_ ça me fait plutôt penser à un package promotionnel. Quant à _domino_, c'est plutôt du jargon d'électricien (et c'est peut-être déposé chez Orange) . _Box_ : peut-être (ça n'indique pas la portabilité), alors _hot spot_ ?! ... Faut que je voie ce que ça donne sur gogol... Merci pour vos pistes.


----------



## Larme (2 Décembre 2015)

Tu souhaites rechercher chez un opérateur français, ou dans le pays dans lequel tu seras, pour éviter les prix exorbitants du roaming?
Le plus simple, mais relativement lent, est de trouver une liste des opérateurs du pays et d'aller sur leur site (quitte à ne pas forcément comprendre la langue ?)


----------



## flippy (2 Décembre 2015)

Oui, c'est pour se connecter en France (essentiellement)... Je ne sais pas si Free fait ça (restent Orange, SFR ou Bouygues).


----------



## flippy (2 Décembre 2015)

La dénomination _hotspot wifi_ a l'air de bien fonctionner en recherche


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2015)

Tu devrais regarder le comparatif de degrouptest 
https://www.degroupnews.com/aladeux/dossier-comparatif-des-offres-cles-4g


----------



## flippy (2 Décembre 2015)

Merci r e m y pour le lien, là, je commence à y voir plus clair


----------

